# Hollowgram 175mm arms with 104mm spindle won't fit on System Six 2008 frame?



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I boaught a used set of Hollowgram cranks off of craigslist very cheap. The arm size is 175mm vs the 172.5 mm of my existing Si Carbon cranks. I took them too the shop to have them installed and the shop tells me the arm hits the frame and they won't work. These Hollowgrams were originally on a 2003 cannondale tri bike. They were the first ones out. Cannondale replaced the arms just recently since they had a crack in them with black arms that looked like sl arms. I am assuming the bottom bracket is 104mm. Has anybody installed 175mm Si hollowgrams on their system six 2008 hi-mod frame before? If so do I need a longer bottom bracket?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

They should definitely fit without any problem, it sounds like a problem with how they've installed them. Make sure the bearings are pressed all the way in and that the bearing shields and spacers are appropriately installed. 

I'm guessing it is the drive side arm? Do you have pictures?

It is indeed the 104mm BB spindle that is required.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks when I got home I looked at all the pieces and checked the install diagram to see what your talking about. I see what your saying so I am going to take it to a shop that used to be a cannondale shop so I know they have put these on before since I don't have the puller if I have to remove it for torque reasons. The trick is now having it in their hands when they open so if anything goes wrong they have time to correct it before I get off work since I commute on this bike.


----------



## Aschster (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Shoemakerpom2010, 

I don't have enough posts up to do a PM apparently, so I'll answer your question here,

Since installing my Hollowgrams and sorting out an issue with a bent chain ring spider (causing my chain rub problems) I haven't had any other problems - With the 104mm spindle the arms do come pretty close to the chain stays approx 4mm as described in my thread, it took me a while to trust them. 

I've now done over 1500km's since the install and have tackled some pretty decent climbs with no interference on the chain stays. 

I can send pic's if required. 

You may have the option of a 109mm spindle as Cannondale now sell the 109mm for their latest SiSl's, may be worth asking one of the experts.

Hope this helps, 

Ash


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the reply . That answers my concern on how close the crank was to the chainstay. I seen the 109mm axle too and have to do more reserch to see if it will work with the old spider. I was bummed at the shop when everybody gave me the crazy look for even thinking of going with it that close so I have them off at the moment. Now I have new hope in getting them on again before the next charity ride.



Thanks



shoemakerpom2010


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My 175mm Hollowgram Si came from a cracked, 2002 CAAD5 Saeco crit bike, and the local Cannondale dealer installed them with zero issues. The original MkIII rings were even in great shape. The only upgrades I made to it was the ABEC-5 Enduro Ceramic BB30 bearings and red spindle caps:


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> My 175mm Hollowgram Si came from a cracked, 2002 CAAD5 Saeco crit bike, and the local Cannondale dealer installed them with zero issues. The original MkIII rings were even in great shape. The only upgrades I made to it was the ABEC-5 Enduro Ceramic BB30 bearings and red spindle caps:


Your bike is awsome and I had bought the same exact cranks cheap but they were cracked. When the dealer replaced them they did so with the news forged 3d si cranks which are much thicker and a smaller qfactor. I installed them on my system and run them for a week and they were too close to the frame for comfort. I recently took them off and ordered a 109mm spindle which should be here friday. If all works well I will follow up with pictures to show how I installed them.


----------

